# Need a free python hosting



## sntshkmr60 (Apr 10, 2012)

My Udacity classes are about to start on 16th April which will cover how to make a (basic)search engine and the primarily used language will be Python. I am warming up for that course from now.

Today it came in my mind that I have no Python in my hosting plan (I am currently using x10hosting shared/free hosting which is a Linux hosting (cPanel) and supports PHP and MySQL).

1. Is it possible to install python in shared hosting?
2. Where is a hosting plan which supports python as well as above features?
3. Is it true that Python does not work outside _cgi-bin_ directory? What's the story behind it?
4. Any other ideas?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2012)

This might help - *stackoverflow.com/questions/220971/free-python-hosting

There are many listed there


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Apr 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> This might help - *stackoverflow.com/questions/220971/free-python-hosting
> 
> There are many listed there



Isn't that question totally focused on *django* framework? Should I go for it as in my case? 
I want simple hosting for my purpose.


----------



## hsr (Apr 15, 2012)

*appengine.google.com/


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 15, 2012)

Heroku is another option. 

*heroku.com


----------

